# Flashing Stock Boot.img



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Is it ok to flash the stock boot.img through fastboot without wiping data? Im running stock rooted with franco kernel and i wanna get completely stock so i can take the update to 4.2.

EDIT: Well im impatient and tried it. looks like it worked. flashing the 4.2 update in twrp now, will report back if i have any issues


----------

